# E-H Nano Clone



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!
I got a Nano clone chorus,and noticed that when i turn it on,it actualy cut down on my volume.So i was wondering if this is normal,or i just bought a shitty device that dosent work properly.
This is my frist shout at the nano clone,so its hard to tell.

Thanks

Frank:smile:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I had a Small Stone phaser (recent) that did the same thing, so it didn't last long in my possession.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The switch in the Nano Clone basically connects and disconnects the delay signal from a mixer stage. Here is the circuit:








The Dry signal is mixed via R18, the Wet via R17. Q4 is a very high resistance when it is turned off, and a low resistance when turned on. None of those components is a precise value, though. Depending on the tolerances of the components there and elsewhere in the circuit, you can have slight imbalances that can result in bypass being a little louder than effect. I recently bought a reissue folded-metal-box Small Clone, and I can't detect any drop in volume when either bypassed or in effect mode.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

keto said:


> I had a Small Stone phaser (recent) that did the same thing, so it didn't last long in my possession.


Your right man...that diffinitly NOT a keeper 

Frank :smile:


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

If this was mine, I would sub in different values of R17 or R18 to suit. If you have a friend who can solder for you (if you don't have that skill), this would be a negligible cost.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've had the same problem with a Small Stone Phaser. It was an early 80's model pre-LED pedal. Sounded great, but 2 things caused me to sell it. The volume drop was a bit annoying, and I just don't really use phasers.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Gunny said:


> If this was mine, I would sub in different values of R17 or R18 to suit. If you have a friend who can solder for you (if you don't have that skill), this would be a negligible cost.


Yeah..,i just started building fuzz pedal a week ago.The newbie starter kit.
So maybe its somthing i would be able to do myself..MAYBE.
For now, the shelf in my closet, seems appropriate for it 

Frank


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That Nano Clone is a POS. I got one when it came out and it's now in my pile of junk stuff.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chito said:


> That Nano Clone is a POS. I got one when it came out and it's now in my pile of junk stuff.


Drop me a PM and I'll help you make it better, and something you *enjoy* using.


----------

